# Eingabe im Textfield überwachen



## joschika77 (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo, hab ne Frage. Wie kann ich die Eingabe eines Textfeldes überwachen?IAlso einen keylistener oder sowas scheint es nicht zu geben.Die Suche hat leider auch nichts ergeben. Wer hat da ne Idee?

MfG


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2009)

was meinst du mit 'kein KeyListener'?
so heißt die Klasse doch direkt in der API,

besser ist aber vielleicht ein DocumentListener, informiere dich mal dazu,
siehe auch
http://www.iam.ubc.ca/guides/javatut99/uiswing/events/documentlistener.html


----------



## joschika77 (14. Jan 2009)

Wie? Unter Microedition? Ne ne!

Hier: http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2009)

ach, immer diese J2ME zwischendurch, wie soll ich das auch unterscheiden 

aber immerhin mal kurz in die API geschaut, gibt nur ItemCommandListener, den kennst du vielleicht schon?

hier ist bisschen Code dazu, keine Ahnung obs hilft
http://www.j2meforums.com/forum/index.php?topic=15662


----------



## joschika77 (15. Jan 2009)

Ne hilft nicht.Hab noch was anderes versucht.Das will aber auch nicht recht.
Warum is j = 0? Verstehe ich nicht. ???:L   Da steht ne 4stellige Zahl drin.


```
formMain.setItemStateListener(new ItemStateListener()
{
                public void itemStateChanged(Item arg0)
                {
                    if( arg0 instanceof TextField )
                    {
                        TextField aTf = (TextField)arg0;
                        if(aTf == tfOdometer)
                        {
                            int j = aTf.getString().length();
                            System.out.println("Ausgabe:"+aTf.getString());
                            int i = Integer.parseInt(aTf.getString());
                        }
                    }
                    throw new UnsupportedOperationException("Not supported yet.");

                }
});
```


----------

